

Tell HN: DigitalOcean NYC1 Appears to Be Down - jqueryin

A cluster of my servers went offline. They have yet to update their status page.
======
oldgregg
Their support has been pretty bad lately, pulling servers offline and they
take forever to respond to support requests.

